# Phoebe’s Photos



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So cute! I know the deal. Elroy loves getting water from the hose too! He won't tolerate being sprayed though🤣! Sure-fire way to get him to run away! He does come back for more though 😁!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aww.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Begging for watermelon, but doesn’t want to actually eat it!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

It was so hot at the FastCAT yesterday. Phoebe appreciated the cool towels, and they’re the perfect length to loosely tie around her neck. We had an oopsie, neither of us are used to the 4ft leash she was on. While we were waiting for her second run, another dog walked by and she bounced and barked and I was very loosely holding the lease so it slipped. She was quickly out of my reach, but I said “Phoebe!” And she bounced right back to me. Whew!

We are heading out on vacation today, to an Airbnb with hundreds of acres to run on. She will get to experience country life. It’s a big family vacation including my 83 year old grandma who doesn’t particularly care for dogs, and said upon seeing Phoebe last week “that’s the biggest dog I’ve ever seen!” I hope Phoebe figures out quickly to just leave her alone!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

After Phoebe settles, Grandma will love her!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What's not to love? Have a great trip!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Enjoy your trip - sounds like a great place.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

What a wonderful vacation idea! I'm sure it'll be a great time for all .


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

The accommodations are a bit… rougher than advertised. 🤣 Phoebe is loving it, but she is doing her usual away from home routine which includes not eliminating very much. I couldn’t get her to go before bed. I guess she will hold it or she won’t. It’s 1:30 and I think my niece is finally down. Or she’ll be up again in an hour. Phoebe is exhausted because she didn’t sleep while I was running around this morning -too worried I would forget her!-, doesn’t sleep in the car, and of course being here and around new people is even more not sleeping. She did doze on the couch awhile ago. And so far she is respecting the fence as a boundary. She hasn’t noticed the goats yet… they’re much closer than I expected.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A day or so of settling in and she'll be fine. Hope "rougher" is still manageable.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe is loving the country life. Tomorrow her cousin dog shows up (my brothers dog Abby). I’m sure they will have fun together, though I fear Abby is going to be a bad influence! Phoebe sticks close to the house/close to me, and respects the fence, which I find very helpful, even if it is a bit silly!

Looking out the door









helping fill the baby pool:









Gee, I wish I could follow them, but they closed the gate behind themselves!









how goofy does she look in a 36” crate?!









big happy smiles 😍









dead tree, sad all but empty pond, but a full moon makes them both beautiful


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I love that your boys and Phoebe are such good friends! It always warms my heart to see photos of them together.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such lovely photos 😍! Are you still in TX? Something in the gate design made me think you'd headed west, but I can't really place that landscape in NM. Sorry if too nosy, and feel free to delay a response until you return home, or never answer.

Disclosure. I dream of taking a vacation in the country in your or my home state, just might well never leave 😊. The logistics are impossible outside of armchair (desk) traveling, so I ask and dream 😊😘.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

We are still in Texas, though we drove for hours. I’ll give more details when we’re home. So far, it has been lovely!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

On Sunday, we drove up to High Hope Ranch, next to Fossil Rim Wildlife Center. The 900 acre ranch was actually purchased as a buffer for the wildlife center. We stayed in a house on the ranch with my parents, my grandma, and my niece. Then my brother and sil and their dog came up midweek. We were there from Sunday evening until Saturday evening. Phoebe absolutely LOVED being a country dog. I am proud to say that she influenced Abby-dog to be better rather than being influenced the wrong way! 😂 She taught her to stay inside of the fence line that will keep the cows off the front porch but not much else. Phoebe did not notice much of the wildlife, which made life easier! 🤣 There were deer, hogs, jackrabbits, and cottontails in the fields surrounding the house. She did bark at the cattle a few times when they were closer to the house. And she was surprised by an armadillo but I heard it and grabbed her collar before my dad shined a light on it and it scurried away. I think she’s a bit afraid of the dark, which helped her stay on or near the porch during our lovely adult nights spent out there. She ate at a restaurant with us for the first time and was very good there. She splashed in the very, very low Paluxy River. We didn’t take her to Dinosaur World or to Dinosaur Valley State Park because it was so very hot. A ranch worker who stopped by to check on us midweek said that she has worked there for 40+ years and it has never been so hot for so long as it has been the last several weeks. 
Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

A few more. 
Chewing with Abby:









Exploring the ranch:









This is how low the river is. Water is usually at least to my kid’s chest. Right now it is just dry river bed in Big Rocks Park. 









Finally home last night. 








Waiting outside the soda shop after our lunch and absolute melting. She had water available and was still wet from playing in the river. When it’s over 100 out, everything is HOT. This weird dog won’t even try a lick of ice cream. 😂


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just wonderful. Thanks for letting us vacay with you all.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Loved the shot of the kids and Phoebe in the river. It's how kids and dogs should vacation.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for this armchair vacation in that beautiful country 🌻!! The dry riverbed is 😬 - so much of that in the west now and many worry, but you did find a great spot with good water. I especially love the photo of Phoebe sitting with your three boys on the steps. Four happy faces!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I got those pictures of them on the steps on our way out the door! 😂 We literally took those pictures and then got in the car and left. All week long I thought about needing those pics but I’m a procrastinator! Those are my favorites from the trip. Here’s another couple from inside Fossil Rim. It really is beautiful up there! Much more to look at than our flat land around here.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, that is just stunning 😍 !!! Thank you so much!!

Edit - I thought the reason for the ranch purchase was very interesting.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Great photos! I'm amazed that Phoebe ignored the wild life -- what a good girl!
How did Grandma feel about Phoebe?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Great photos! I'm amazed that Phoebe ignored the wild life -- what a good girl!
> How did Grandma feel about Phoebe?


I’m not sure she ignored the wildlife as much as was oblivious. She was pretty spooky at night a couple times which makes you wonder what she can smell that you can’t see, like bobcats and cougars. 

Grandma just does not like dogs. I think Phoebe did very well considering how hard it is to “leave it” when the person is jerking and reactive. She doesn’t want to be touched or licked, so she was constantly jerking her hands back/up if Phoebe was near. And I finally figured out that a damp nose touch is the same as a lick. After several days (and one instance of Phoebe being nose to nose with grandma snoozing on the couch 😂 - only funny because I was tripping over myself to remove the dog before Grandma woke to that sight!), Phoebe got to where she almost completely ignored Grandma. There were enough other people there that did want to pet her and talk to her.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What a wonderful bunch of photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I can’t bring myself to replace this board. She has so much fun looking into the wilderness behind our house!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Sitting inside (in the ac!) to supervise the swimming. My youngest has to come check the window every so often to make sure I’m still here. 🤣








It’s 97 with only 37% humidity today for a feels like of merely 101. The pool is 91. 🥵


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I want to laugh and cry at that photo. 91 in the pool??? Noooooooo.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That is such a Phoebe photo!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I want to laugh and cry at that photo. 91 in the pool??? Noooooooo.


It is terribly hot this year. We keep saying August came early. Usually May and June are pretty warm but wet, with daily afternoon thunderstorms many days. Our last thunderstorm was almost a month ago. Those help cool off everything, including the pool… they are missed! (But not by Phoebe!)


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I really wanted a picture of Phoebe nose to nose with Grandma.

Now that would be a Christmas card!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

It finally thundered today! (Still no rain tho…) It started thundering out of the blue (seriously, sunshiney skies) during a meeting. As soon as it was over I went to get her out of her pen. She was uneasy but not near panicking. She got her thunder shirt on and a nice smear of liverwurst on a plate to lick off and a little bit in her toy to keep her busy. After she got done with those, she laid down for a snooze even though there is distant thunder even still.









Do I have to keep wearing this shirt?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Life with Phoebe looks like so much fun.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Starla said:


> It finally thundered today! (Still no rain tho…) It started thundering out of the blue (seriously, sunshiney skies) during a meeting. As soon as it was over I went to get her out of her pen. She was uneasy but not near panicking. She got her thunder shirt on and a nice smear of liverwurst on a plate to lick off and a little bit in her toy to keep her busy. After she got done with those, she laid down for a snooze even though there is distant thunder even still.
> View attachment 494099
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing a class at Spirit Dog training; one of the ideas presented is that the act of sniffing relaxes/calms a dog. Liverwurst certainly fits that description!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> I'm doing a class at Spirit Dog training; one of the ideas presented is that the act of sniffing relaxes/calms a dog. Liverwurst certainly fits that description!


Yes! I was trying to give her brain something to do before she reached _panic_ where she is a panting mess. Licking and puzzling and sniffing all helped get her to a place where she didn’t worry about the thunder, at least not outwardly. It does help that much of the thunder was further away today.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> Yes! I was trying to give her brain something to do before she reached _panic_ where she is a panting mess. Licking and puzzling and sniffing all helped get her to a place where she didn’t worry about the thunder, at least not outwardly. It does help that much of the thunder was further away today.


If you want to be a giant dork like me, you can sing her this song I sing Peggy (to the tune of London Bridge):

_Use your nose and not your ears
Not your ears, not your ears
Use your nose and not your ears
That will calm your fears_


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm not sure if this was key, but it sure didn't hurt. 
The very first day Elroy came home with me we happened to have a nasty thunderstorm. I took him outside on the back porch and we watched and listened to the thunderstorms together. Every thunderclap, and every lightning bolt got him extra loving, scritches, and treats. He wasn't afraid of it at 8 weeks old and he's not afraid of it today. Not even a little startle on most. To this day if we're home during a (warm weather) thunder storm, we'll go outside (keeping safe of course) to watch and listen and get treats! One storm we had some driving rain coming onto the porch right into our faces! He's not afraid of rain either! 
I don't know if this technique would help with an adult dog that's already afraid, but it works for us.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I love a silly dog song!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I'm not sure if this was key, but it sure didn't hurt.
> The very first day Elroy came home with me we happened to have a nasty thunderstorm. I took him outside on the back porch and we watched and listened to the thunderstorms together. Every thunderclap, and every lightning bolt got him extra loving, scritches, and treats. He wasn't afraid of it at 8 weeks old and he's not afraid of it today. Not even a little startle on most. To this day if we're home during a (warm weather) thunder storm, we'll go outside (keeping safe of course) to watch and listen and get treats! One storm we had some driving rain coming onto the porch right into our faces! He's not afraid of rain either!
> I don't know if this technique would help with an adult dog that's already afraid, but it works for us.


I have always done those things also. Sometimes you just get a dog who is afraid, for whatever reason. She was completely fine last summer with our frequent heavy rain and storms - it was a very soggy June last year! And I make a point to take dogs out in the driving rain because hurricanes/tropical activity is not infrequent. But she was scared by the Independence Day fireworks show last year. She was still unphased by thunder. Then she was terrified by the New Year’s Eve fireworks, and it seems like after that her thunder fear developed. A storm sat on our house at 4 am in May and she was so scared she was trying to crawl under me. I’ve always sat outside to enjoy thunderstorms, and she used to enjoy sitting with me. Something changed and now we are working through it.

Honestly, I think dogs and their fears/reactivity isn’t something you can take much credit for. Sure, you can take all the steps you mentioned. It’s certainly better than doing nothing. But it’s kind of like people who brag that their babies sleep through the night. There’s really only so much you have control over. The rest is because of the personality of the other being, be it canine or infant human.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

The big boys are trying to convince Phoebe that she wants to be on the float. 😂 She says no thank you please. 









Versus a year ago almost exactly when we couldn’t keep her off it it. She was so tiny! 😍


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She survived the fireworks show with DH while I watched from the driveway with my human kids. He said she did really well and didn’t react very much. She is actually less stressed in her crate than free; her lizard brain kicks in and she runs around aimlessly. 😞


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> She survived the fireworks show with DH while I watched from the driveway with my human kids. He said she did really well and didn’t react very much. She is actually less stressed in her crate than free; her lizard brain kicks in and she runs around aimlessly. 😞
> View attachment 494460


Good job Phoebe! I get it girl, I don’t like the loud incessant noise either.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

You were very brave, Phoebe!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Today I thought I would have almost an hour and decided to rough-in a new cut. But the I only had ~20 minutes, so it is _super rough_. 😂 Oh well, Phoebe doesn’t care! Can you guess the inspiration?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

The kids left for a week to their grandparents. Phoebe doesn’t understand _relaxing_ in the pool. 😂


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I was trying to do a Georgette from Oliver and company inspired cut, but I didn’t love it. I trimmed Phoebe into a miami today and now she’s a bit chilly. ☹ I put her sweater on because she was shivering.









She has since unfurled:


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Jack, I want you to draw me like one of your French girls.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> Jack, I want you to draw me like one of your French girls.
> View attachment 495129


I damn near shot snot out of my nose as I snorted. 
Oh wow! What a good caption 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I finally gave in to a kid request to take the topknot all the way down. It’s funny but cute, and I’m still getting used to it. I feel like I’m going to be getting used to it until it grows back! 😂 She’s the queen of face-making and was letting me know that sitting and looking at me was not on her list of things to do in the front yard this afternoon.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Starla said:


> I finally gave in to a kid request to take the topknot all the way down.


I'm dying to know ... what does the kid think about Phoebe's new look?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> I'm dying to know ... what does the kid think about Phoebe's new look?


It’s really funny! The one who asked and asked and asked for me to shave it doesn’t love it. His twin, who begged me not to shave it off, LOVES it. 🤣🤷‍♀️ Kids…


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

That last photo looks just like this...😛! Looks streamlined and ready to race!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Kids are funny. My adult son and brother bug me to cut Wally's topknot off. I cut it shorter than I like once thinking they wouldn't like it and would quit but noo they loved it.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe would like for somebody to please tell the Cat that that is not only a Dog Bed, but it is HER Dog Bed. She was going to, but he gave her both a Look and a Tail Twitch, so she’d rather someone else talk to him please and thank you.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Scooting closer but access is still denied.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Poor Phoebe. Next, I think she'll try resting her face on her bed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Help that poodle!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She got a paw on there, but then gave up. 😂 Johnny was relishing the opportunity to bother her instead of the other way around for once.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Poor Poodle 😜 I think she should try Johnny Cat’s bed? Up on the back of the couch? See if he can take what he dishes? 🤪


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Feeling cute, might delete later.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> View attachment 496667
> 
> Feeling cute, might delete later.


Another win for best caption! 
🤣👌🏽👏🏻🙌🏼


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Looking at Phoebe’s pics, you would think she lives outside. This is why. First pic - quickly, badly, heavily edited:








Awww how cute! She has a face!! Wait… I don’t have any white walls in this house. 

pic taken at the same time:








ooohhhhh a black blob 😂 even the magic wand editing just makes the wall brighter. Still no face on the dog.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe does everything with her own little flair added. 😍😂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Haha! and Elroy is struggling with "back up" on command 🤣! 
Good Phoebe!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Such a goofball! 🤣





And a sneak peek of someone new:


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Our first FastCAT of the season! Feels much hotter than 89, so we’re spending our break in the a/c.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Go, Phoebe! And have lots of fun. I love her collar.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

That tongue! Phoebe, you are a character!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe is adjusting to having a little fur sister. They played very nicely together for a short while this afternoon. Of course I didn’t get any pics of that but I did get pics of Phoebe trying to initiate play while Sundae was supposed to be eating dinner.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe wishing I would scoot my temporary living room bed just a little closer to the couch so we can have a proper snuggle this lazy morning.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe is 18 months old today! We had a frustrating start to the day, showing up to the FastCAT to discover it started at 11 instead of 12 like I thought. Then she had fun swimming with her kids (soon it’ll be too cold for that!) Then we tried to set the pattern for a fancy cut. Her rosettes look like something Dali dreamed up, but we can only get better, right?! 🤣😂


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Ladies! Must we?! <— I find myself saying so often that now the kids do as well. 😂 must we play ON TOP OF my feet? Ah well. It seems we must.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like a great time being had by all!


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Starla, do you have a mini or standard Bullie?? So cute. I bred and showed Staffybull Terriers for like 42 yrs. Owned one Bull Terrier many years ago, but couldn't do both breeds. Too much energy generated for me. My friends can't believe me with a Poodle, but they are just perfect for me at this time in my life. Can't believe I went so long without a Poodle.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Silverbelle said:


> Starla, do you have a mini or standard Bullie?? So cute. I bred and showed Staffybull Terriers for like 42 yrs. Owned one Bull Terrier many years ago, but couldn't do both breeds. Too much energy generated for me. My friends can't believe me with a Poodle, but they are just perfect for me at this time in my life. Can't believe I went so long without a Poodle.


Sundae is a standard bull terrier, but she’s only 14 weeks old. She should end up right around 50 lbs according to her breeder.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Love her name! Perfect. I had the standard, too.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

We had another FastCAT today. It was my first time taking Sundae along also… so that was exciting! Phoebe did not run very well, but she had a blast and that’s what counts. There were so many dogs there! Usually there are less than 10 but today there were at least 20, and more lined up to “fun-run” when we were done. Now she is snoozing away. 
















You got cookies in that pocket, kid?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Fun-run? Do tell!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Fun-run? Do tell!


FastCAT is restricted to dogs a year or more old. So the group I attend (don’t know if it’s all), does a discounted price for “fun-runs” after the official AKC event has ended. They can do whatever you ask. Sundae will start doing some when she is fully vaccinated, just a stop and start to chase the lure and get experience. Other people might have older dogs that have never done anything so they might do a stop and start intro to chasing the lure and then a simulation of a real run. Or you’ll see people running alongside their dogs so they can figure out what they’re supposed to do. It’s pretty much a small fee to use the equipment and setup.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> FastCAT is restricted to dogs a year or more old. So the group I attend (don’t know if it’s all), does a discounted price for “fun-runs” after the official AKC event has ended. They can do whatever you ask. Sundae will start doing some when she is fully vaccinated, just a stop and start to chase the lure and get experience. Other people might have older dogs that have never done anything so they might do a stop and start intro to chasing the lure and then a simulation of a real run. Or you’ll see people running alongside their dogs so they can figure out what they’re supposed to do. It’s pretty much a small fee to use the equipment and setup.


Sounds like the way to introduce yourself and your dog to the sport. 👍


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

For my birthday earlier this week, I got a soft sided dog crate, a book of dog tricks, and a fun new dog toy demonstrated by Phoebe below. This was her first try, and I guess she thought if once is good, three times is better! 😂 she cracks us up constantly.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Snort!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I was gone from the house for almost 6 hours today. At hour 4, I got this… I thought when it popped up on my phone that Phoebe had figured out how to text me! 🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> I was gone from the house for almost 6 hours today. At hour 4, I got this… I thought when it popped up on my phone that Phoebe had figured out how to text me! 🤣
> View attachment 500918


Clever poodle🤣!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Modeling her new collar and bow - in the kitchen because she’s just a blob in front of the tree 🤣.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

It’s a pretty bright day today, still no sunshine but not as dreary as yesterday. Better light for a photo… but the treat was too exciting. 😂🤦‍♀️

outtakes:


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

whew it was a long afternoon, evening, and night!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

It’s almost 2. The people a few houses down did their usual selfish show this year. One day they’re going to burn someone’s house down. It’s ridiculous. Anyways, they started at 6:30 - right when I was going to take the dogs out for a pee break and so I went over (yep, in my poodle pjs) and asked them to please stop for just 20 minutes. I know from past experience that they’re going to shoot fireworks until they get done with all they bought. I dosed Phoebe and took the dogs to pee before they started up again. Sundae is unbothered. Phoebe is the other extreme. She had on a surgery suit (her thunder shirt has gone missing), a happy hoodie, had trazadone (prescribed by her vet for anxiety), and she still has to be crated so she doesn’t just run up and down the stairs from one end of the house to the other. I finally got her to really pee after walking around for 15 minutes just now while the far away fireworks still boomed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m so sorry.  Hope Phoebe is sleeping soundly now.

Love your fierce advocacy for your pups.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

When you won’t hold still, so you have crooked ponytails. I was the same as a kid. 😜


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Starla said:


> When you won’t hold still, so you have crooked ponytails. I was the same as a kid. 😜
> View attachment 502157


That is so familiar! Cute in its own way 😃


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe’s kids have started riding the bus to school, and her new favorite thing is getting them on and off the bus each day.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> Phoebe’s kids have started riding the bus to school, and her new favorite thing is getting them on and off the bus each day.
> View attachment 502327


You gotta love it❤!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Phoebe taking the kids to school is even cuter than the dog bus


----------

